# Did Dvorak quote Beethoven and Schubert in his 9th?



## Oortone (Mar 27, 2013)

Every time I listen to the third movement of Dvořák's ninth symphony I hear great resemblance to both the second movement of Beethovens ninth and also the trio of the third movement of Shubert's ninth. 

Is it known if he made this as a hommage to Beethoven and Schubert or is it considered a pure coinicidence?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I think the movement was not intended to pay mild homage to Beethoven as it was largely inspired by American folk songs, melodies and Dvorak's experiences in the US. However, which composers would not be influenced by Beethoven's music? I doubt it's intentional just mere coincidence. Who knows? He never said so.


----------

